# Possible New Forum Feature VERSION 2



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

Give this a whirl. Click while zooming to open up the large version.

[magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/12359/1_MarkD-BogOakTriton.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/12359/large/1_MarkD-BogOakTriton.JPG[/magiczoom]

[magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/large/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG[/magiczoom]

[magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/1_IMG_0880.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/large/1_IMG_0880.JPG[/magiczoom]

Here's how it looks with smaller thumbnails:

[magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/12359/1_MarkD-BogOakTriton.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/12359/medium/1_MarkD-BogOakTriton.JPG[/magiczoom] 

[magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/medium/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG[/magiczoom] 

[magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/1_IMG_0880.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/medium/1_IMG_0880.JPG[/magiczoom]

And the smallest thumbnails:

[magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/12359/1_MarkD-BogOakTriton.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/12359/small/1_MarkD-BogOakTriton.JPG[/magiczoom] [magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8887/small/1_EmperorTimepiece_3.JPG[/magiczoom] [magiczoom=http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/1_IMG_0880.JPG]http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/16805/small/1_IMG_0880.JPG[/magiczoom]


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

For anyone not following the zoom saga, we looked at the first try over HERE.

If it doesn't work for you, please tell me what browser and hardware you're using.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 9, 2014)

I like getting up close and being able to look at picture features.
It is a feature that some online catalogs use and makes selections and evaluations much easier.
Hope you stick with it.
gordon


----------



## BSea (Jun 9, 2014)

It works much better in Chrome than the previous version.  I like it.


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2014)

Working great on my iPad, great new feature 
thank you


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 9, 2014)

Works great in Firefox, and i love it. Its super cool and is very quick at bringing up the larger picture.

Its a Keeper!


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 9, 2014)

Very cool!! - on FF here.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2014)

Works great in FF. I like the next/previous (+/-) feature to scroll through the pictures.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great idea. Works well on my Mac air.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow works like a treat now on my iPad.
Lin.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 9, 2014)

Works great in FF for me also. The prev/next arrows are great, too.


----------



## jsolie (Jun 9, 2014)

I run FF most of the time -- windowed not full screen.  The zoom image tends to only display part of the image (and FF offers me a horizontal scroll bar--which goes away as soon as I am no longer hovering my mouse over the smaller version).  If I go full screen, I can see the whole zoom area, however.  I'll have to try this on another computer with a monitor that's wider than 1280 pixels.


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow that is so cool.  Working great in Chrome.


----------



## alinc100 (Jun 9, 2014)

Using FF and works great here,I personally think it's nicer/smoother than Version 1.
Now I will have to wonder if my work will stand up to the zoom


----------



## mark james (Jun 9, 2014)

Working great Jeff.  Except I don't like my pen as much .

Actually, I still like it, but my skills are still evolving...  :tongue:

A nice add to the forum!

Actually...  NOTICE TO EVERYONE!  Now we can't hide behind wishy-washy pictures!!!  
My sloppy transition was not so obvious in the previous zoom function.

I still like the feature Jeff. !


----------



## MarkD (Jun 9, 2014)

I sure am I glad I got all the scratches out of that IBO! :biggrin:

I like it Jeff! 
Just need to remember to not post any pen that has the slightest flaw! 
I really like the feature that lets you move to the next picture!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 9, 2014)

Works fine for me in chrome.  Also worked with firefox and IE. I like the box size better.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2014)

Worked fine in every one I tried, Jeff  (I trust your logs will tell you what they are)

GREAT feature, I think.


----------



## Sandsini (Jun 9, 2014)

It works great in Chrome on my Samsung tablet. I like it!


----------



## nascrdad (Jun 9, 2014)

LOVE IT. Thanks for your hard work. Chrome


----------



## MichaelD (Jun 9, 2014)

Heck it even seems to work in IE10.  I like it!


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 9, 2014)

Really cool, but not sure my work can stand that much magnification!


----------



## William Menard (Jun 9, 2014)

Safari here Jeff, you nailed it. Think I'm gonna take a picture of my wifes head and upload it here to see what she is thinking........hehe


----------



## mark james (Jun 9, 2014)

William Menard said:


> Safari here Jeff, you nailed it. Think I'm gonna take a picture of my wifes head and upload it here to see what she is thinking........hehe



Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great Feature.  Works in all photos in Chrome for me.


----------



## Argo13 (Jun 9, 2014)

+1 works great on ipad in chrome.


Neither version worked with the forum runner app.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 9, 2014)

Monty said:


> Works great in FF. I like the next/previous (+/-) feature to scroll through the pictures.



Yes in fact, I have mention that next/previous feature as something badly missing on the IAP pics viewing so, this feature is welcome.

I use Google Chrome and the last test/version, didn't work well for me but this one does, quite nicely...!

Thanks Jeff...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> Worked fine in every one I tried, Jeff  (I trust your logs will tell you what they are)
> 
> GREAT feature, I think.



I only dig through the logs when absolutely necessary.

I just want to know if it works in Slimbrowser, which I bet you tried :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, it worked great, sometimes the window moves to the left side of the image, but I think it is looking for the "most white space" to insert the magnified image.

Mouse pointer traveled up and down and left to right on all, image magnification was clear on all.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jun 9, 2014)

I like it, Jeff. A lot. Is it a vBulletin plugin? What's it called?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks good to me - I like it


----------



## jeff (Jun 9, 2014)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> I like it, Jeff. A lot. Is it a vBulletin plugin? What's it called?



No it's not. It's a javascript hoverzoom package called "magiczoom" which I'm implementing through a custom BB Code tag. I'll integrate this with the photo gallery so that when an image from a gallery is chosen to insert in the post, it will use this new BB Code tag and will generate the zoom. If you want more gritty details, PM me.


----------



## scottsheapens (Jun 9, 2014)

Jeff - this is excellent. I really like it.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 9, 2014)

Works okay in IE8, and great in IE9...


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 9, 2014)

I like version 2 better.Good job Jeff.


----------



## tbroye (Jun 9, 2014)

Jeff very good like it works great on my Mac with chrome, will have to try it with Safari.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 9, 2014)

I am waiting for the 3 dimensional hologram. This is too much! Thank you.


----------



## Joe S. (Jun 10, 2014)

Using internet explorer on Windows Phone 8 and it works for one second until I see options to save image, ect. Probably not a big deal. I'll give it a try on my laptop tomorrow, but from the responses I'm sure it will work fine.


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2014)

TonyL said:


> I am waiting for the 3 dimensional hologram. This is too much! Thank you.



I'm working on it! Geeze you people are demanding! :biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't see them in Forum Runner in my iPhone. Haven't tried anything else since everyone else says they work there. But it does work on Safari on the same phone.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeff,

I don't have the link offhand, but there's an online tester where you can load any webpage using any browser... you may want to dig that up and have at it.  That should point out any flaws.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeff great job, this is a wonderful improvement.  Now our work can be critiqued closer so we can learn from the feedback


----------



## penmaker56 (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeff, my 2 cents: all for it, great feature.


----------



## hippi (Jun 10, 2014)

works for me ie10 win 7 it is a keeper


----------



## mredburn (Jun 10, 2014)

That is phenomenal  I really like version 2


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 10, 2014)

Works for me in Safari.  Great job!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeff, I think Version 2 is better.


----------



## bjbear76 (Jun 10, 2014)

A big 2 thumbs up!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeff, I don't know if anyone has asked this yet but since your using the images uploaded to the photo album for this feature I assume this would not work for pictures that are linked to an external photo album?


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2014)

MarkD said:


> Jeff, I don't know if anyone has asked this yet but since your using the images uploaded to the photo album for this feature I assume this would not work for pictures that are linked to an external photo album?



That hasn't been determined yet. I will provide instructions to insert the codes manually to make it work, and as long as external links are available to a thumbnail and the full sized image, it'll work exactly the same way. I'll be tinkering with it to see how we can make it work better.


----------



## leaycraft (Jun 10, 2014)

Working fine on my mac pro, not my iPad.  I give a thumbs up to this feature.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 10, 2014)

jeff said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, I don't know if anyone has asked this yet but since your using the images uploaded to the photo album for this feature I assume this would not work for pictures that are linked to an external photo album?
> ...



Let me know if you need some test material.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 10, 2014)

As with the previous edition it works well on my MacBook Pro with the latest versions of Safari, Chrome and FF.  Also works well using the LastPass browser on my iPad.  Well done.

Love the scroll feature.  Can't wait until you put this into production.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 10, 2014)

The zoomed image gets cut off in FF mobile.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 10, 2014)

FYI...This feature doesn't appear to work at all in ForumRunner. In ForumRunner the original pictures show up like a link but when you select it you get an error that the image can not be found on the server. I suspect that feature is not supported on ForumRunner.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 10, 2014)

On my Kindle HD, there's a problem. I can tap the screen and it opens a bigger pic no probs, and I can also stroke the screen to zoom in further. But it is impossible to get out of. No matter what I do, it leaves the screen in the background shadow. The only way out is to use the browser back button to take me to the previous page. I'm sure it'll work fine on my laptop though.

Kindle browser is called Silk


----------



## tbroye (Jun 10, 2014)

Guess I won't be posting any pictures until I really improve the fit and finish.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 10, 2014)

ok... I like this a lot. please implement this one.

I really like being able to click through the pictures once you have one of them opened up to full size verses the current method of closing the image and clicking another one.

Michael


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2014)

MarkD said:


> FYI...This feature doesn't appear to work at all in ForumRunner. In ForumRunner the original pictures show up like a link but when you select it you get an error that the image can not be found on the server. I suspect that feature is not supported on ForumRunner.



This feature only works when client-side Javascript is enabled. ForumRunner isn't a browser and so doesn't natively support client side Javascript.


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2014)

skiprat said:


> On my Kindle HD, there's a problem. I can tap the screen and it opens a bigger pic no probs, and I can also stroke the screen to zoom in further. But it is impossible to get out of. No matter what I do, it leaves the screen in the background shadow. The only way out is to use the browser back button to take me to the previous page. I'm sure it'll work fine on my laptop though.
> 
> Kindle browser is called Silk



I made a small adjustment. A tap on the expanded picture should close it. Let me know if that works. Make sure you freshly load the page before you try it.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 10, 2014)

jeff said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > FYI...This feature doesn't appear to work at all in ForumRunner. In ForumRunner the original pictures show up like a link but when you select it you get an error that the image can not be found on the server. I suspect that feature is not supported on ForumRunner.
> ...



Good point  
This feature looks great in a browser but if the pictures at the start of this thread represent the final version, people using ForumRunner, and other apps on mobile devices won't be able to see any pictures.


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2014)

MarkD said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > MarkD said:
> ...



Well that's a flaw I had not fully considered...  ForumRunner does not support modifications which don't rely on vBulletin's core functionality, AND it doesn't do client-side Javascript.  Two strikes! 

A fair number of our users visit from mobile devices using ForumRunner, so I'd hate to exclude them from seeing any image at all. Those who use a mobile browser should have no problem. 

I can tweak ForumRunner to ignore the code so that users see nothing, and I might be able to at least display a thumbnail.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Jeff, your little tweek fixed it. Nice feature, many thanks!!:good::good::good:


----------



## Lathemaster (Jun 10, 2014)

Works for me in Firefox, Chrome and Dolphin on my tablet


----------



## BW Design Works (Jun 10, 2014)

I like it!! I think the middle size thumb nails look the best. Gives you a great view of the pen then if you want to see the fit and finish a bit more then you can. The next arrow is a great feature. 

Great job!


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 10, 2014)

it works great... I really like this feature


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm using a Commodore 64, there are pictures on here?


----------



## tbroye (Jun 10, 2014)

I works on my Tandy 1000 using Basic


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 10, 2014)

It works on my ENIAC, using punch cards.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 10, 2014)

works on all of my machines and browsers


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> It works on my ENIAC, using punch cards.



What? No stone knives and bearskins? Nobody running a Pascal calculator? :biggrin:


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 11, 2014)

jeff said:


> What? No stone knives and bearskins? Nobody running a Pascal calculator? :biggrin:



Well, I tried it on my Analytical Engine, but it broke.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 11, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > What? No stone knives and bearskins? Nobody running a Pascal calculator? :biggrin:
> ...



That's because for stone knives and bearskins you really need one of these Chris!










A mnemonic memory circuit out of Harlan Ellison's The City on the Edge of Forever. 

.....Always thought Jeff had a little of Mr. Spock in him!:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Jun 11, 2014)

jeff said:


> ChrisN said:
> 
> 
> > It works on my ENIAC, using punch cards.
> ...



I was going to try it on my abacus but I'm missing a few beads and don't know of anyone that could turn some more for me :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jun 11, 2014)

PR_Princess said:


> ChrisN said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...



Dawn try your attachment again. That one didn't upload for some reason.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 11, 2014)

jeff said:


> PR_Princess said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisN said:
> ...



Ok..that was weird. Redid. Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jun 12, 2014)

MarkD said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > MarkD said:
> ...



Try FR again. You should be able to see the pictures now.

The zoom won't work on FR because it doesn't support Javascript.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 12, 2014)

jeff said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...





Yes, the pictures in this thread now appear with FR and I'm able to zoom in on the picture using the normal mobile functions. One thing I did notice was that the last set of pictures in the initial thread ( you labeled them "the small thumbnails") are very blurry. The others look great. The ability to scroll through the pictures is great also.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 12, 2014)

Perfect on Chrome MacBook Air!


----------



## hippi (Jun 12, 2014)

I like this


----------



## jeff (Jun 12, 2014)

MarkD said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > MarkD said:
> ...



Yes, they're the low resolution small thumbs and they look blurry when they enlarge even on the phone. I think we'll end up using the medium thumbnails, but we can experiment.

I guess with the major hiccups understood, I'll continue to work on this as time permits. Ultimately it needs to be really easy to do the insert from the photo album to a post. The thing I hope this encourages is uploading much higher resolution photos into the album.

Thanks for all your comments and support!


----------

